# Visine from Johnsons



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Long story short, a few months ago i bought a visine eye drop
and i used it about three times and it always burns my eye.
so i emailed them and said this product sucks, and it burns my eyes and my gf also used it and got the same result so it wasnt just me.

anyways, they then gave me a reference number and told me to call, but i never did.

Now their sending mails to my door once every 3 weeks! 
asking me to fill out this form about my visit to the doctors IF i went, and how my eye is doing

now my question is.. should I bother?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think they are covering their back end in case you decide to sue them :lol:


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

sue them?
but i didnt go to the doctors to check up or anything, guess like they win already


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You should have gone to see the doctors, then you have a legitimate claim that their product had indeed caused a reaction of some sort. However, since you did not document your visits or see the doctor at all, they're just taking measures on their end of things. 

Depends how far you want to take this issue.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

It doesnt bother me anymore as I switched product, but with all these mails comming from them I was concerned if they were going to turn around and sue me !


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

It's called quality control. I believe J&J genuinely cares about their product & possible side effects. If I were you, I would've filled out the forms. Then you would've been able to contribute to helping a company not produce defective products & other consumers not going through what you did.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

yeup, i filled it out. mailing it back on the way to King eds !


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

next time ur out drinking with your friends put a few drops in somones drink and see what happens after they drink it!!(too funny)


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

dont get it..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It doesn't just give them the runs, this can be extremely dangerous and cause heart palpitations in extreme cases. I've seen this happen to my teacher and co-worker and they both went to the hospital thinking they were going to have heart attacks.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

you might end up getting something free out of this...hopefully not more visine lol


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> you might end up getting something free out of this...hopefully not more visine lol


This is exactly what my gf said.. imagine they send you life supply of Visine eye drops..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Or Johnson baby powder


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

When I had some bad canned food, I called up their QC number and talked to the rep. Offered to email her pics or even send her the can but she said don't bother. She sent me coupons to use for their products for free. I won't name the company since they were so good about trying to make things right.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think larger firm are pretty good with their PR. I e-Mailed Thermos to ask where I can buy replacement silicon seals that were discoloured. They sent me a bunch of spares


----------

